# Mephiston novel already on eBay



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just looking on ebay for the BL live anthologies as I can never get to the events, typed in Black Library for the search and the first result? Mephiston.

With under half an hour to go, it's up at £92. Unbelievable.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

For some reason Blacklibrary pulled all information about it from their site and Google is as useless.

What was the original price? And is it supposed to be coming out this month?

edit-

I found one copy on ebay uk and it's bidding at £16.00 - 12 bids -2 hours left.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

£35


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

So people are getting their copies delivered now? About time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope, he's selling it in advance. No ones got them yet.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I must admit the ebay prices for Aurelien and Promethean Sun played a part in me buying a copy.

Not that I plan to sell


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Promethean Sun seems to go for a lot more than Aurelian does. I'm guessing due to there being the silver versions in circulation as well, Aurelian is a far superior novella though.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Promethean Sun seems to go for a lot more than Aurelian does. I'm guessing due to there being the silver versions in circulation as well, Aurelian is a far superior novella though.


Im glad I got Promethean Sun now. Cost me double what BL wanted off ebay. $160 i think i paid for it in the end. Would be worth more now id say.


----------

